# Female bettas can be nasty too



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It seems many people think of the lovely ladies as beautiful princesses, when in fact many can be sharks! Here is a prime example. 

I have spawned this male once before with another female who was kinda OK with the fact he had no nest and had no desire to build one. They wrapped and as the eggs fell, the gal would pick them up and place them... anywhere. She was confused to say the least but willing to try. I snatched these eggs for myself and raised up 18 beautiful fish from them. Thankful they themselves mostly build lovely homes for future suitors. 

Loving this male, I decided to try with his sibling female who is pretty nice and spunky. 

Put them together, had good results. Nice and flirty. Second day she was trying to get him to build a nest, no go. He would chase and she would flee, then look for a nest then pace. Day three, well, pics speak a thousand words.

This is before:


And this is after: 


There was only a matter of  hours on the second and third day. I went to work with hubbs at nine, and got home about two. 

This gal, was doing victory laps as the poor guy sat there in shock! Also note this was about a week after, and you can see fin regrowth. 

Dont ever think these ladies cannot hold their own!


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah I had a pure melano girl, fertile too, that got gored by another female. She was still alive when her ovaries got ripped out


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

That is common siblings fighting  Give them sometime to work their problems out on their own. That is what parents say a lot of the time,lol. You know i'm joking when I say that.


----------

